# Four Temperaments



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

[This one discusses physical traits as well]
Greek Medicine: THE FOUR TEMPERAMENTS

Which temperament do you identify yourself with? Do you see overlap with your Enneagram type?

I see myself as choleric generally, though I wouldn't say I fit all the qualities seen in these charts.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

I am a melancholic although I do relate a lot to choleric.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mostly phlegmatic with some melancholic neuroses and sanguine excitability.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

If you ask me while I'm in an art environment or with my artist friends, I become sanguine (I have literally been told I'm smiling and dancing almost all the time, somehow). Everywhere else I'm melancholic (noticeably not smiling and dancing). I feel that this matches up fairly well with my tritype- 479.

Which one is the real me? Who knows. How someone can be a ray of sunshine at times and a sullen hermit at others, even I'm not quite sure. It would require effort of me to be otherwise in their respective contexts.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm choleric and type 8. Speaks for itself.

I do dip into the melancholic as well. I feel like melancholic (very obviously) goes with type 4 the best, and I consider that to be a fix of mine.

Not very S or P, which I guess means I'm not at all emotionally stable? oops?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Definitely melancholic.
Edit: I read this on another site


> People with melancholic personality type love traditions. Women cook for men; men open doors for women. They love their families and friends and, unlike sanguine temperament, do not look for novelty and adventure. In fact, they avoid it at all costs. Someone with melancholic temperament is very unlikely to marry a foreigner or leave their homeland for another country. They are very social and seek to contribute to community. Being extremely orderly and accurate, melancholic people are fantastic people managers. Perfect careers for melancholic personality type should be in:


So I change my mind. I don't fit into any of these. I keep seeing different descriptions of the temperaments?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I feel like none of them fit me that well, but somewhere between Melancholic and Phlegmatic probably. Mostly just relate to the "Weaknesses" for any of them though.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

I can relate to every temperament except Choleric. 
I'm not reliable and emotionally stable enough to be Phlegmatic, not extroverted enough to be Sanguine and too scattered and spontaneous to be Melancholic.
The parts I relate to the most are weaknesses.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't like that typing system 

I'd say choleric but not pure choleric, feels more right than others


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I should say...like, looking at that first chart choleric doesn't really seem to work for me
Generally, though, I find it a pretty good summary of my personality, it feels like the most clarifying thing I could say about myself. Probably not more than 2 but most people aren't familiar with Enneagram and such but just for a general 'how I am' it makes sense as a . . . disclaimer or sidebar. Though, I'm obviously not an alpha male type. Or, y'know, a gut type.

Though reading online descriptions, it doesn't seem very accurate :/


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Melancholic.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

This personality system has been growing on me as of late (Big 5 forever though). It's simple, descriptive enough, and to the point. While I definitely idealize the Sanguine temperament and see it in myself to a point, I would be lying if I told you that Phlegmatic wasn't my dominant temperament. I can come across as Sanguine only when I am in familiar company or when I feel the need to put on an act (AKA when I'm teaching). I'd also say that 9 (no matter instinct) lines up with Phlegmatic 95% of the time.

On the other hand, the other two temperaments don't describe me at all. There have been times when I've asked myself whether or not I relate to Choleric in _any_ meaningful way, but its descriptors are wildly hit and miss. I like to think that I am ambitious, but I still feel as though I've more or less floated through life and been lucky.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol sanguine sounds too much like a 7


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Rose for a Heart said:


> Lol sanguine sounds too much like a 7


I also see it fitting so-first instinct stacking across the board) well, for the more...sanguine...types, at least


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

The closest one for me is melancholic, but I'm not organized and all that stuff lol...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

It's strange though, in a way I feel I have something "too sanguine" about me. Idk, it's something I'm struggling to explain.

So maybe I made myself become more melancholic or whatever because it seems like a more ideal way to be. 

(Edit: Well, more seriously, it's like if I receive criticism that seems more in line with the other temperaments I don't necessarily see it as anything negative, but being rejected for being "sanguine" seems like the worst. =P)


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Melancholic with sanguine bursts.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Melancholic-choleric. Sometimes strongly one, and sometimes strongly the other, but mostly a decent combination of both.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Melancholic.


Strange, I always thought you were phlegmatic.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

I relate mostly with Phlegmatic


----------



## Deep One from Innsmouth (May 11, 2016)

I'd say that overall I'm quite clearly melancholic, although I'm not exactly organised or schedule oriented and I wouldn't call myself a martyr.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I am a blend of Melancholic and Sanguine. I definitely have the digestion of a Melancholic LMFAO. My temperament has both ends of the spectrum. It balances me out I think but it can also cause me a lot of confusion. I can be quite indecisive as I am not sure how to go about something because depending on my mood, my decision can change vastly.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I really don't know. It varies. Probably mostly Melancholic, though.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Definitely Sanguine, with the next-closest being Phlegmatic.

I'm a 9w1 so/sp ENTP.


----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm a blend of Melancholic and Phlegmatic, with the first not being a lot stronger than the second. Nine = Phlegmatic.


----------

